# Colnago C50 frame weight



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello Colnago fans! I recently built up a slightly used 2004 C50 frame/Force fork (in NL4). I am very impressed with the ride of the frame, but slightly unimpressed by the weight. My 54cm frame is 1320 grams. The Force fork (with star nut) is 450 grams. I have read on a Colnago dealer's website (Competetive Cyclist) that a "second generation" C50 frame had some upgrades that reduced the weight by about 200 grams. Can anyone out there confirm this? Does anyone know what year this weight reduction took place? If anyone out there has an 06 - 08 54cm C50 frame can you throw it on a scale and let me know if it really is 200 grams lighter than my 04 model (1320 grams actual weight)? My goal is to try to determine if it would be woth trying to go to a later model C50 if there really are 200 grams to loose by doing so. 

Please note that I know there are plenty of weight weenie haters out there who would feel that 200 grams is not significant. I am not really interested in getting into the importance of weight phylisophical debate on this thread. We all have our opininons there. I really just want objective information if anyone has any. Thanks!


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the newer high modulus carbon C50s started in 2005. I never weighed mine, but they are indeed supposed to be about 150g lighter than the old frames. You can also identify the newer frames by their shorter lugs.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*C-50 Weight*

+1 cotocalicyclist

When I bought my C-50 frame, I had discussed weight with Tom from GVH. He said that the 2005 C-50 was lighter than the 2004 by about 150 grams or less. However, he also said that the 2004 frame set was a bit stiffer. Either of these two may have to do with the size of the lugs but I don't really know.

I do love the 2004 C-50 on fast descents because it tracks like it on rails. I guess that relates to the frame stiffness?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

2006 C50 frame (55CM) with Record headset cups = 1240g
2006 Star fork (cut) with Record headset race = 438g

The fork is a bit on the heavy side but is it more durable, reliable, stiffer ... who knows.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

*TO: tmluk*

2006 C50 frame (55CM) with Record headset cups = 1240g
2006 Star fork (cut) with Record headset race = 438g

tmluk, That is very helpful info. Do you know how much the headset cups weight? My 1320g frame weight is based on the bare frame with nothing installed. By headset cups do you mean the entire headset minus the top cap and bolt? If so, I would assume that adds 70-90 grams to your 1240 - putting the frame in the 1150-1170 range?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

1240g is just the frame with the upper and lower headset cups only - that is 2x items. They were installed when shipped so I don't have the weight of the cups.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I can sorta confirm the weights being thrown around this post. My 2005 frame is around 1230 gms (53 cm) and I got one of the lighter Star forks around at 422 gms, uncut (and painted with the WC scheme).

I believe the lower weight is due to higher modulus (thus lighter) carbon fiber for 2005+ frames plus possibly the Ti BB shell. Not sure the latter was in place pre-2005.

What is really a pig is the expander plug for the fork steerer, which weighs in at 57 gms. However I really wouldn't risk cracking that steerer; I think list on a Star fork is $880 plus I doubt the factory will paint them anymore.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

thegock said:


> I do love the 2004 C-50 on fast descents because it tracks like it on rails. I guess that relates to the frame stiffness?


No, that is likely due to the head tube angle and fork rake. The head tube angle on the C50 is the slackest around at 71.2 I believe, plus the usual 43 rake on the stock fork.

I use a Giant TCR Comp 1 as my beater and training bike and talk about it's alter ego. This bike is the twitchest around due to the 73.5 head tube angle and steep 45 rake on the stock fork! Sorry, I can't ride this baby no hands on my rollers :yesnod:.


----------

